# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Traveling with Clomid

## mankel

Quick question, I am going to be running a short course (4 weeks) and clomid for 4 weeks for PCT However in 4 weeks I will also be moving to America. If I take the clomid in my suitcase will I be Ok? and whats the worst case scenario??

Many thanks.

----------


## mrniceguy215

is it liquid or pill

----------


## F-Genetics

I would mail it in a small package with it contained within something else... Fed Ex it to your destination. That is what I do.

----------


## mankel

It's pills bro. what would you send it with? Surely they are more strict when it comes to sending via another country??

----------


## mrniceguy215

there is multiple actions you can take for this problem which one you choose depends on how much testicular fortitude you have, obviously you should mail it its the safest option. whatever you do you cannot get caught with it at the airport or else your looking at serious charges. the biggest one international drug trafficking. so if you deiced to take it into the airport you better have a plan. the best thing imo for this is to vaccum pack all the pills into the smallest plastic bag possible then duct tape it either to your gooch (the spot in between your asshole and ball sac) or the highest part of your inner thigh.

----------


## snowman

> there is multiple actions you can take for this problem which one you choose depends on how much testicular fortitude you have, obviously you should mail it its the safest option. whatever you do you cannot get caught with it at the airport or else your looking at serious charges. the biggest one international drug trafficking. so if you deiced to take it into the airport you better have a plan. the best thing imo for this is to vaccum pack all the pills into the smallest plastic bag possible then duct tape it either to your gooch (the spot in between your asshole and ball sac) or the highest part of your inner thigh.


 *ARE YOU KIDDING, Dont even suggest that, for sure IF he gets searched and they find something, they hes screwed....*

----------


## snowman

> Quick question, I am going to be running a short course (4 weeks) and clomid for 4 weeks for PCT However in 4 weeks I will also be moving to America. If I take the clomid in my suitcase will I be Ok? and whats the worst case scenario??
> 
> Many thanks.


Mankel... IF its just clomid, then take it in your suit case, just enough for the 4 weeks ( you will be fine), IF you want to fell more comfortable, put it in another bottle with vitamins or something that contains pills ( IF you are asked something about the pills , just have a story ready; like its for my kidneys, for my allergy's, anxiety, headache ... as long as you dont take to many, you are fine.... clomid is normally white pills that could even look like aspirin or some allergy pills.... now IF you plan on taking vials, liquids , Dboll ...things like that, forget about it, dont even try it, mail it instead... there is no way, you can explain a vial in your suit case, when you dont have a prescription for it....

----------


## YoungMan

> Mankel... IF its just clomid, then take it in your suit case, just enough for the 4 weeks ( you will be fine), IF you want to fell more comfortable, put it in another bottle with vitamins or something that contains pills ( IF you are asked something about the pills , just have a story ready; like its for my kidneys, for my allergy's, anxiety, headache ... as long as you dont take to many, you are fine.... clomid is normally white pills that could even look like aspirin or some allergy pills.... now IF you plan on taking vials, liquids , Dboll ...things like that, forget about it, dont even try it, mail it instead... there is no way, you can explain a vial in your suit case, when you dont have a prescription for it....


agreed man its fricken clomid they wont do shit

----------


## number twelve

> there is multiple actions you can take for this problem which one you choose depends on how much testicular fortitude you have, obviously you should mail it its the safest option. whatever you do you cannot get caught with it at the airport or else your looking at serious charges. the biggest one international drug trafficking. so if you deiced to take it into the airport you better have a plan. the best thing imo for this is to vaccum pack all the pills into the smallest plastic bag possible then duct tape it either to your gooch (the spot in between your asshole and ball sac) or the highest part of your inner thigh.


the worst and best idea i have ever heard

----------


## mankel

haha! cheers guys I'll most prob just mail it and see what happens. If I ever have to traffic I'll consider the vacum and duct tape method  :Big Grin:

----------


## snowman

> haha! cheers guys I'll most prob just mail it and see what happens. If I ever have to traffic I'll consider the vacum and duct tape method


Well then make sure when you consider that, you do it, going or coming from Mexico, like that when you get caught, you have lots of " gringos" to pick from in jail :-) ...well i guess you dont have to pick anyone, you just become their Bitch for 25 years...lol

----------


## TOkidd

I don't believe Clomid is a scheduled drug. I might be mistaken. If it's not, you can't actually get into trouble for having it, though they might take it away from you. 

TOkidd

----------


## GGot FFina?

Im not telling you to do what i did, but i have come into the country many times from Argentina with Clenbuterol which out there is legally purchased in any pharmacy. I even stocked up on more before boarding the plane, since they had a pharmacy at the airport as well. 
I brought back about 25 little boxes of 60 pills per box with absolutely no problems. Paid about $1.25/US per little box.

I just put them in the suitcase that you check in and put them scattered around my pant pockets in the suitcase. Never had a problem. Most of the checking is done prior to boarding the plane and once here minimal checking was done to my luggage.

I would empty them out and put them in a different kind of jar (Aspirin, Tylenol, Ibuprofen, etc) and put them in the check in luggage.

If caught just tell them its for personal use and the most that will happen is they take it away since its not in crazy quantity and doesnt look like your selling them.

GOood luck!

----------


## Floydian

if I were you, airmail..

----------


## choo9

> I don't believe Clomid is a scheduled drug. I might be mistaken. If it's not, you can't actually get into trouble for having it, though they might take it away from you. 
> 
> TOkidd


There is no assigned schedule for chlomid. Although, it is a controlled substance as its avail by prescription only in the US, highly unlikely you get hassled. I'd mix it with vits, aspirin, or the like and throw it in your bag. Safest option, mail it.

----------


## Italian Stallion

would it be possible to bring with me some clomid to US from EU (let's say a reasonable dose for 1 person for 4 weeks ) if i own the prescrition wrote by a doc of my own Country???
as far as concern travelling through Europe it is possible to do so....

----------


## Ashop

Its fine,,,put it in an aspirin bottle.

----------


## dmk327

You people are idiots... It's not a serious charge to get caught especially if you are coming from a foreign country with an UNSCHEDULED drug. At worst you face seizure of your supply. The feds have much better things to worry about and I am pretty sure breast cancer drugs arent a priority for customs, dea, and whoever else. If you are that damn worried about it get here and order it off a site like ar and you'll be good...

----------


## ozy battler

> Quick question, I am going to be running a short course (4 weeks) and clomid for 4 weeks for PCT However in 4 weeks I will also be moving to America. If I take the clomid in my suitcase will I be Ok? and whats the worst case scenario??
> 
> Many thanks.


Worst case, the plane your on gets hit by lightning and spears into the ocean.

----------


## Damuscleman2011

I would do the asperine bottle, just dont have to good a tan and damn sure dont wear a towel on your head and you should be ok.

----------


## OSUPatrick

I travel international every month from USA to Asia and Mexico I always take my gear with me in pill bottles. I have my pins in a slin kit. Just put them in an old vitamin bottle or something with a ligit label. The dogs are not going to sniff out that, they are looking for hard drugs and more importantly organic matter.

If you have an apple they will tackle your ass and detain you and play 20 questions. Gear is ok but god forbid you have a snack.

----------


## toothache

Clomid is legal for research purposes only. So you won't have an issue. It's not like you are trying to get cocaine into the country.

----------


## inked1314

Ok so Clomid is ok, I got that. Some body mentioned gear. That is not a concern to travel with? I just started a cycle. Have to travel for the next couple of weeks in the US. Will the gear be an issue? I will have to figure out a way to get the Test and Dbol to my destinations.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Ok so Clomid is ok, I got that. Some body mentioned gear. That is not a concern to travel with? I just started a cycle. Have to travel for the next couple of weeks in the US. Will the gear be an issue? I will have to figure out a way to get the Test and Dbol to my destinations.


i fly with it all the time. Not that im recommending it. I'm a diabetic and always have needles and vials on my and i have never been asked what they are probably if 40 flights.

But the safe way would be to mail it to yourself

----------

